# Need Help!!!



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

View attachment 104174
View attachment 104173
View attachment 104175
I need some of you well educated when it comes to pirahnas to classify this pirahna i picked up today from a local pet store. They said that he was sold to them as a Black Rhomb but they had doubts, you guys let me know what youll think , thanks


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I could be wrong (it has happened once) but it looks like a sanchez or atleast like mine


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sanchezi


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> I could be wrong (it has happened once) but it looks like a sanchez or atleast like mine


 Thas 2 with the same answer!!!!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats a good lookin fish you have I hope hes as busy as mine is very entertaining


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> thats a good lookin fish you have I hope hes as busy as mine is very entertaining


 Thanks Yeah he seems to be quite a character!!!!


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

definately a serra :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

uhjkool said:


> definately a serra :nod:


what kind of Serra







i say it a San.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry guys but that is a Juvi Black Rhom.
Pedro
Now at double glance it could be a Spilo, Post more pics,, better quality pics.
Pedro


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Alright Pedro you say a Juvi Black Rhom thas what they told me at the store, wasnt sure everybody else says a sanchez , so im gonna put more piks on here right now. If in deed it is a Black Rhom Then im gonna get rid of today and order from pedro in a couple hours, so Youll let me know Thanks Guys
View attachment 104259
View attachment 104260
View attachment 104261
View attachment 104262
View attachment 104263


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how many inches is the fish? also im thinking could be canchezi but maybe a juvi rhom. to me the face and shape looks more rhom then sanchezi

should post this in the ID section tho


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I was going to say Juvi Rhom myself.. I do not see the prominent V shaped tail that is a defining characteristic of a sanchezi.

Can you get a few pics of the tail with the tank light on and no flash...


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

View attachment 104267
View attachment 104268
View attachment 104269


chomp chomp said:


> I was going to say Juvi Rhom myself.. I do not see the prominent V shaped tail that is a defining characteristic of a sanchezi.
> 
> Can you get a few pics of the tail with the tank light on and no flash...


 I cant get his tail not enoguh light , but tghis is what i did get


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sanchezi bro


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

"you well educated when it comes to pirahnas to classify this pirahna i picked up today from a local pet store. They said that he was sold to them as a Black Rhomb but they had doubts, you guys let me know what youll think , thanks"

"If in deed it is a Black Rhom Then im gonna get rid of today and order from pedro in a couple hours, so Youll let me know Thanks "

uhhh, if they sold it to you as a black rhom, and you bought it as a black rhom, why you get rid of it?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I though the belly was looking pretty sanchezi like.
View attachment 104288


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

dinali28 said:


> "you well educated when it comes to pirahnas to classify this pirahna i picked up today from a local pet store. They said that he was sold to them as a Black Rhomb but they had doubts, you guys let me know what youll think , thanks"
> 
> "If in deed it is a Black Rhom Then im gonna get rid of today and order from pedro in a couple hours, so Youll let me know Thanks "
> 
> uhhh, if they sold it to you as a black rhom, and you bought it as a black rhom, why you get rid of it?


As i said before the pet store owner said he had doubts it was a rhom as a matter of fact he told em some other name


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Great focus on the belly scutes Pete (Dr.Z) Definitely a Sanchezi. Will move this to the proper forum.


----------

